# Looking for a partner for a Pokemon or MLP RP scenario.



## theBronydog (Dec 6, 2021)

I am an M21 switch looking for a pred or prey of any gender.


**Scenario**: I want to do an RP in a world were humans don't exist, instead Pokemon run society. Live in Houses, have jobs, ext.
(Things like the Pokémart would be similar to Walmart, and Pokédex would be a type of social media site, ext)


I have a couple characters that I tend to use for these kinds of scenarios, though I am okay with making something up on the spot if you would prefer me not to use one of these.


Eve:
Eve is a female Eevee who works at a local coffee shop. She is kind-hearted, and somewhat timid, however still outgoing.


Ember:
Ember is a female Flareon, her main hobby is gaming and has a kind but fiery personality. She is very outgoing but would take a night of gaming with her friends over actually going out with them any day.


Amp:
Amp is a male Jolteon, he works IT. He is friendly and enjoys going out to social activities and events.


Mira:
Mira is a female Vaporeon, she has a town in her stomach that acts like a sanctuary for micros or pokémon that have been irreversibly shrunk. She enjoys teasing others with the idea of being swallowed by her. She also has a Crystal that you can use to shrink others if they want to move to the town. Normally to set up a business.


Glacey:
Glacey is a female Glaceon in the colder Northern climate. She is a digital artist working for commission. She has a Crystal like Mira's that she can use to shrink others. She can use it to keep those who get lost in the cold wilderness in her stomach to warm up and recover.

Alternatively i am also interested in an MLP vore RP set in the Fallout Equestria timeline, in which, a pony is keeping a tiny safe inside their stomach. I am most interested in having Littlepip, Black jack, or a similar OC as the pred. I would prefer to be the prey I'm this scenario. 


I am also open to ideas you might have


**Vore preferences**: Oral, Non-Fatal, Macro/Micro.


**Likes**:Semi-Realistic Stomachs, Permavore, Pred messing with the prey inside directly or indirectly, Food play. I am flexible on many of these.


**Won't do**:Scat, A/CV, Permadeath, Absorption, Humans.


I enjoy a wide array of scenarios and can be flexible.


Posts for me are as long as they need to be to express emotion and give detail while still allowing flexibility for my partner to interact. I'm not a stickler for length, but please put effort into your replies.


Don't be afraid to contact me with any questions. Discord is my preferred platform. ( bronydog#1620 )


Can also use other platforms if you prefer.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 7, 2021)

Is vore mandatory?


----------



## theBronydog (Dec 7, 2021)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Is vore mandatory?


Yeah, sorry.


----------



## EeveeThePet (Dec 27, 2021)

Heya, I'll add you right now on discord to discuss ideas!


----------

